# New to BKK



## Archer503 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, 

Two weeks ago myself, wife and daughter moved from Portland OR USA to Bangkok.

I'm a chef and my wife is a recent college grad looking for a new career.

I'm mostly looking for other farang who can "show me the ropes" of basic living in Thailand.

My wife is Thai and her family all live here in BKK.

So hello xpat forum!


----------



## Archer503 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh and a question regarding the forum, I dont have access to PM's or editing of my profile etc. Is this because the mods are making sure I'm not a bot? Or is there an upgraded version?

Thanks in advance.
Archer.


----------

